# Mixing species



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

I undersand that mixing species in a single tank raises concerns regarding crossbreeding. Does mixing genus (such as dendrobates with epipedobates) or groups (tinctorius with histrionicus) pose the same risk?

Could I avoid space competition by putting in frogs that occupy different space niches, such as climbers and ground dwellers?

I'm planning a 25-30 gal viv and would love to have a couple types of frog in there.

--Wrenn


----------



## rjmarchisi (Feb 16, 2004)

http://dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=4532&highlight=mixed

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=9913&highlight=mix

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8860&highlight=mixing+species

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=8038&highlight=mixing+species

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=6550&highlight=mixing+species

If those dont answer your questions please do a seach on "mixed tanks" in this forum.

rob


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

*MIxing D.Azureus and E.Tricolor*

A breeder up here in Canada told me (not that I'm saying I agree so please don't jump to conclusions and telll me how completely wrong I am) that it is 'fine' to mix D.Azureus and E.Tricolor. His reasons were as follows:

DIfferent genus will not interbreed therefore I do not have to worry about hybridization of the species.

Tricolor will stay in the higher areas of the viv, in the smaller bromeliads while the D.Azureus may climb around wont be able to support themselves on these smaller plants and areas.

And lastly he said that they wouldn't bother each other. He said that D.Azureus females may be aggressive towards each other but towards other species they are not.

I appreciate any feedback = )!

AJ


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a 58 in my living room that has 0.1 G&B Auratus, 0.1 Oyapok, 0.1 Azureus, & 1.0 Cobalt. The frogs in this tank are the fattest frogs I have ever seen. They are all healthy and doing GREAT. I have never had any froglets produced nor would I try and sell anything that "may" be produced from this tank. It is merely a show tank for when people come over to visit. This tank has been up for approximately 2 years. I monitor it to make sure every one is fat and healthy. I belive the reason it is so taboo is because people are more worried about the offspring being sold. I know I have talked to several CREDITIBLE people in this hobby and they seem to be ok with it as long as the offspring (if there are any) are not availible for sale. Anyway I just wanted to put in my .02 on this. I will be glad to post pics of these frogs if anyone would like to see what I mean by fat and healthy.

TonyT


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

Id like to see pics =) just to see ur viv and frogs!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: MIxing D.Azureus and E.Tricolor*

AJ,

Despite what you were told, E. tricolor spends a fair amount of time on the ground. They do climb and the males in particular look for high places to call from but otherwise you will find them running around on the substrate a fair bit. So they would be 'mixing it up' so to speak with more terrestial species.

Bill


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Hybridizing is only the issue in closely related frogs, the problem with cross genera or species group is that these animals have very different behavior and habits, and these differences could case problems. Tony's tank is all closely related frogs, so their behavior isn't too different, the main problem is the hybridizing. Its very hard to find animals who will 'get along' aka not stress each other out, and a very large tank is required to keep to not closely related frogs in a tank.

I stopped trying to put clown TFs in with my tricolors because every time the TFs came down to snack on the FFs a territorial male would try and put them in a stangle hold... even on a frog twice its size. They attacked the TFs every time they tried to eat and tried to scarf down the TFs crickets! And yes, tricolors like to look for a high place to call, but are very terrestrial.

All PDFs are considered highly aggressive compared to other amphibians, thats the problem with trying to mix them.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm trying to do my research before I jump in, so I appreciate all the replies. One confusing point is that the word "species" seems to be used for just about any level of differentation. "Mixed species" is used to refer to tree frog/dendrobates and at the same time imitator/variabilis. Surely there should be different terms?

Then again, it's not as bad as my conversation last week with an aquarium store owner. When I told him I was looking for a tank for frogs, he said "Oh, yeah, something to hold reptiles." Obviously I wasn't the only one who daydreamed through high school biology.

--Wrenn


----------



## almazan (Jun 6, 2004)

*mixing*

I have a 100gl show tank which has 0.0.6 azuerus, 0.0.5 highland e. tricolors, and a group of 3 imitators and all are doing great. the tricolors aviod everything in the tank and the imi's mostly stay arborial. everything in the tank coencides great, but once everyone starts to call i separate them, i have done this quite a few times with show tanks and have never had any problems.
charles


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

Sorry about the poor picture quality but I will get a better one later. Gives you an idea of the tank and the frogs though.

TonyT


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

That's a cool lookin tank. You can barely see the Tinc on the top of the stick. Post some more pics of the viv. 

Mike


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

Here are a few better pics. The 1st is before I robbed it of plants to use in my new tanks I just set up. The 2nd is a pic I took about 20 minutes ago, since the plants have been thinned out.

TonyT


----------

